# Tionesta Recreation Area Campground



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

Tionesta is in the northwest Allegheny Mountains of Pennsylvania. The dam and campgrounds are run by the Army Corpse Of Engineers. The cost is $25 per night, but is well worth it. Each site has water, electric and sewer hook up. there are very few sites without shade. Across the creek that is formed by the outflow from the dam, is the primative campground which is also very nice, and you are able to use the showers in the maincampground. The two nice sized shower houses and two smaller buildings with only flush toilets. are cleaned every day. The fishing in the outflow is fantastic. My last trip there ( two years ago ) I caught 29 crappies, 1 15inch trout, 2 legal large mouth bass and a lot of fish to small to keep. Not all that shabby for 3 days of fishing. In the town of Tionesta you canrent a conoe for a two hour trip or they will take you to the Kinzu Dam farther up the Allegheny River, so that you can camp along the river for three nights , or any length trip you want. The Allegheny National Forest is right next to Tionesta and has a lot to see and just about any thing you might want to do. It is one of my favorite places to camp.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

This place sounds awesome!

I googled them and found their website, and looked at the campground map. The sites look pretty close together. Is that just an illusion of the map, or is it pretty tight?


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

We cabin camped at Cook's Forest last year, and checked out Tionesta while were were there. It is gorgeous, as is that entire area. And they even have a lighthouse there! A lighthouse freak myself, my husband said "leave it to my wife to find a lighthouse in the middle of the Allegheny Wilds!" 

We got lost on a Rte. 666 detour last year in that area, what an excursion that was! 

You might enjoy my travel stories about that area. We've done Parker Dam, Worlds End, Willow Bay, and, eastward, World's End. 

Cabin Camping in Pennsylvania State Parks - Associated Content

And this is part one of my series on this year's vacation. It gets funnier as you move on to the other parts. 

Chapter One of an Autumn Camping Adventure Across Pennsylvania - Associated Content


----------

